# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Diy cái thước vuông

## Tuấn

Cả nhà bềnh tễnh, em chế cái này không dùng nạo ạ, không nạo, không nạo .... ai lại nạo, mỏi tay lém  :Smile: 

1- Kiếm cái cây thẳng thẳng, dài dài, đặt miếng đá cắt mỏng lên, đè miếng gì phẳng phẳng rồi đẩy theo chiều dọc, phá thô.



2- rắc bột rà lên bàn map, đẩy cái thước tới lui lung tung đến khi phẳng thì thôi




Nguyên lý kiểm tra phẳng là có 3 cái gồm bàn map + 2 cái thước, đặt tên lần lượt là 1-2-3. Bôi mực lên 1, kiểm tra 2, rồi bôi mực lên 2, kiểm tra 3, tiếp bôi mực lên 3, kiểm tra 1. Mực dính đều là cả 3 đều phẳng. Khi rà trên bàn map không đẩy theo một trình tự cố định nào, tránh hỏng bàn.
Mực kiểm tra dùng bột màu có cớ hạt dưới 1/1000 mm, khi rà xong lau thật sạch mặt thước, các hạt rà li ti bán trên bề mặt nếu không lau sạch khi rà đồng hồ kim nó cứ lúc lắc bực mền  :Smile: 

3- Cắt đôi 1 cây, gắn vuông có ốc chỉnh. Dùng 1 cây ray to to, mới mới, gắn 1 đầu cố định, một đầu dùng 2 cái panmel chỉnh 2 bên, gắn đồng hồ so kiểm tra và chỉnh.
Cạnh dưới cây thước luôn áp sát 2 điểm cố định ( em vặn 2 con ốc chết cứng ở đấy) 

Chỉnh ray song song với thước bằng 2 cái panmel. lật thước sang bên kia, kiểm tra độ lệch, chỉnh ray 1/2 độ lệch, chỉnh lại thước song song với ray. Lật thước sang bên kia, làm lại động tác này đến bao giờ cây ray chốt chết 1 chỗ, thuớc lật cả 2 bên mà đồng hồ so không nhảy là ok

----------

emptyhb, huyquynhbk, imechavn, ppgas, solero, vandiep1995

----------


## imechavn

Em khiếp bác rồi đấy, khoảng tháng mấy thì máy chạy được bác, mấy anh thợ của bác làm đúng theo ý bác được cũng không phải thợ vừa đâu.

----------


## vandiep1995

> đặt miếng đá cắt mỏng lên, đè miếng gì phẳng phẳng rồi đẩy theo chiều dọc, phá thô.


Chỗ em không có máy phay, không biết phương pháp này có tạo được mặt phẳng không bác? Em hơi nghi ngờ, đẩy hòn đá cắt bằng tay để phá thô xong chắc khỏi cần tập tạ luôn!

----------


## huyquynhbk

còn e thì lấy giấy giáp vải loại 100 để phá thô ah. mỗi ngày làm đc 30' là mỏi nhừ hết cả tay rùi bác Tuấn ợ.  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

> Em khiếp bác rồi đấy, khoảng tháng mấy thì máy chạy được bác, mấy anh thợ của bác làm đúng theo ý bác được cũng không phải thợ vừa đâu.


Bọn em dân ngoại đạo bác ui, nghịch thì mất ngu phí dưng cũng biết thêm được vài thứ linh tinh bác ạ. Tất cả các mặt em nạo xong, lắp ray rồi lại tháo ra nạo lại lần 2, lần 3 rồi. 
Bắt ray lần một hết hơn 1 tuần một cặp, bi chừ em tháo ra lắp vào 1 cặp chưa đến 2 h đâu bác. Cây thước này em chỉnh vuông cũng chưa đến buổi ạ.

Các bác dùng máy phay, máy mài nhà có thì ổn định hơn, em nạo tay phát sinh ra cái vụ các tấm sau khi rà phẳng nó bị trôi ạ. 2 tấm sắt mỗi tấm hơn 1 tạ đặt lên nhau, đẩy cái nó chạy mất tiêu. Vậy là tự dưng phải thêm cái chốt côn cho nó khỏi xê dịch theo chiều ngang:




Bên cạnh mỗi cái chốt nên có lỗ taro ren để vặn ốc công cái chốt ra khi mình muốn tháo ra ạ




> Chỗ em không có máy phay, không biết phương pháp này có tạo được mặt phẳng không bác? Em hơi nghi ngờ, đẩy hòn đá cắt bằng tay để phá thô xong chắc khỏi cần tập tạ luôn!


Vâng, bác nhớ bôi dầu hay mỡ lên những chỗ mình không gia công, mồ hôi nó chảy xuống qua đến ngày hôm sau gỉ hết mặt gia công bác ạ.

Viên đá cắt bọn em dùng nó màu xanh lá cây, hình như PG hay gì gì đấy, loại này mỏng nhưng sắc nhất trong các loại đá cắt mà bọn em mua được, dùng tốt lắm  :Smile:

----------

imechavn, vandiep1995

----------


## imechavn

Hi, bao giờ phải nhờ ông anh viết cho cái quy trình gia công lắp đặt cho từng cụm thiết bị máy mới được.

----------


## Tuấn

Làm đến phần mặt bích bắt block X với Y, phát sinh ra một số vứn đề vui vui, ấy là độ dày sau khi lắp của các tấm mặt bích phải bằng nhau, hai tấm mặt bích sau khi làm phẳng, bắt vào nhau xong nặng vãi linh hồn, 6 thằng lật không được, lại thêm tấm bắt mặt X cao thấp khác nhau vì còn chỗ bắt vitme, rà đồng hồ không được em đành chế cái thước thẳng, lapping 2 mặt sao cho độ dày bằng nhau để đo chiều cao thấp này nọ.

Cái thước này từ lúc phá thô đến khi lap xong 2 mặt hết chưa đầy 2h. Tính ra còn nhanh hơn chạy đi mua. Mà mua ở đâu có em cũng chả biết. Để dính tí bột cho kim nó nhảy cho vui  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, hungdn, Mr.L, nhatson

----------

